# Ton wiedergabe über jsp-Seite



## matthias.kaegi (20. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich stecke zur Zeit bei einem wahrscheinlich simplen Problem fest...
Wenn ich meine JSP Seite Öffne spiele ich mittels einer java-Class eine Frequenz ab.
nun möchte ich aber, dass ich einen button klicken und somit die Frequenz wiedergeben kann.

Beispiel:
Der Aufruf von meinem Player für die Frequenz

```
<%
Player play = new Player();
play.startPlayer(1000.0F,1);
%>
```

Nun möchte ich mit dem Button auf der JSP seite quasi diesen Aufruf machen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Tips.
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## maki (20. Jan 2010)

Schon aufgefallen dass der Ton nur am Server ausgegeben wird?


----------



## matthias.kaegi (20. Jan 2010)

haha ja und das ist auch gut so.
nur kann ich das ganze noch nicht mit einem Button angehen...


----------

